# Rolex 6694 Crown Issue



## Oysterdate860 (Sep 26, 2013)

I just recently came into a 6694 oysterdate. In position 1 the manual wind functions correctly, cw winds and ccw the clutch engages. When i pull them stem to position 2 is the issue. Cw will set the time and date backwards, but when i try to turn it ccw to set the time and date, the crown unscrews from the stem. Knowing that this is not a quick set date, im sure you can see why this would be such a pain in the butt.should i locktite the crown to the stem? Any advice would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Oysterdate860 said:


> I just recently came into a 6694 oysterdate.


I don't think that will do the movement any good.

(sorry h34r


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Oysterdate860 said:


> I just recently came into a 6694 oysterdate. In position 1 the manual wind functions correctly, cw winds and ccw the clutch engages. When i pull them stem to position 2 is the issue. Cw will set the time and date backwards, but when i try to turn it ccw to set the time and date, the crown unscrews from the stem. Knowing that this is not a quick set date, im sure you can see why this would be such a pain in the butt.should i locktite the crown to the stem? Any advice would be greatly appriciated.


It would be best really to remove the stem as you won't be able to get the crown on tight enough really with the stem still in the watch , a spot of loctite with the stem removed is still a good measure for added security , but like i say really need to take the stem out put in a pin vice blob of loctite on the end and screw crown on nice and tight job done.


----------



## Oysterdate860 (Sep 26, 2013)

You can get the crown fairly tight on the stem when winding. I dont have a case back opener for this model, and the rubber ball trick didnt work.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Oysterdate860 said:


> You can get the crown fairly tight on the stem when winding. I dont have a case back opener for this model, and the rubber ball trick didnt work.


If you put a small drop of loctite in the crown with a pin and get it as tight as you can then , hopefully that will last until you get it serviced when it can be done properly


----------



## Oysterdate860 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, ill give it a shot and let you know how i make out.


----------



## Oysterdate860 (Sep 26, 2013)

The loctite red worked perfect. This should hold me over until i can get the watch serviced. Thanks again!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Oysterdate860 said:


> The loctite red worked perfect. This should hold me over until i can get the watch serviced. Thanks again!


No problem glad it all worked out ok :thumbup:


----------

